# newbi



## ianavapet (Nov 17, 2011)

hi all im new this im ian from limerick in ireland


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Ian, welcome to the TTF. What you driving.?
Hoggy.


----------



## ianavapet (Nov 17, 2011)

tanxs a mill for the greeting. i have a 99 audi tt 225bhp and love it


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## ianavapet (Nov 17, 2011)

can any 1 tell me is it straight forward to remove the standard front sturt bar need to spray it


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum 

Real easy to get off, just 8 nuts... 3 on each strut and 1on each brace to the bulkhead (13mm)


----------



## ianavapet (Nov 17, 2011)

tanxs a mill hope the weather be ok over the wk end its bad here at the moment.cud u tell me can i replace my old ala with a new 12 volt siren.my tts siren has given up i opened it and the circut board has fried


----------



## ianavapet (Nov 17, 2011)

ment to say the old alarm siren


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Ian, welcome to the forum


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hello and welcome


----------



## cstevo22 (Oct 15, 2011)

Welcome to the forum,you will find anything you need on here!


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## ianavapet (Nov 17, 2011)

Tanx ye all for the lovely welcome from Ireland


----------



## ianavapet (Nov 17, 2011)

hi all im luking for a bit of help with my tt my drivers door was not opening manually with the key but will work locking it so i tried spraying it with a load of wd40 but now when i close and open door the window does not go up and down that small little bit.did i drowned the sencor on the lock is that why the window wont react when open and close.hope all this makes sense tanxs all [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, More than likely you have filled the microswitch with WD40. Give it a blast with compressed air.
Hoggy.


----------



## ianavapet (Nov 17, 2011)

i will try that tanxs a mill


----------



## ianavapet (Nov 17, 2011)

what do u rekon my prob with lock is when i put key in drivers door and lock it fine but open nothing


----------



## ianavapet (Nov 17, 2011)

ian from ireland


----------



## ianavapet (Nov 17, 2011)

Tried blowing air in to lock no joy so took out lock and saw the micro switch all wet with oil so I took it out and discovered that the clip that holds it in was lose so I tightened it and all fine now


----------



## ianavapet (Nov 17, 2011)

I want to no can I fit a honey comb rear valance on my 225bhp and how do I do it and is their any cheap sites were I can bye 1


----------



## ianavapet (Nov 17, 2011)

wud any 1 be intrested in swaping a double pipe rear valance for an origonal blue 1


----------



## ianavapet (Nov 17, 2011)

hi lads did any 1 ever have a head light washer jet leaking trew the rubber seal and can it be fixed and how do i remove it any pics tanxs all


----------



## TTMBTT (Jul 22, 2010)

ianavapet said:


> ian from ireland


What's this relating to Ian, locked yourself in after failed repair. 

Only kidding, yours is a TT not a passat.


----------



## ianavapet (Nov 17, 2011)

That's rite a tt. I was 4 ever filling my water bottle and losing water and discovered it was leaking trew the head light washer jet the rubber deal is worn I reckon and I want to no how to remove it


----------



## ianavapet (Nov 17, 2011)

Did any 1 ever repair the seal


----------



## ianavapet (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi all have an issue yesterday I spray carb cleaner to clean trottle body and 2 day I went on a trip but 20 mile into trip I had to put petrol in and after that I noticed car spluttering when ex celebrating


----------



## ianavapet (Nov 17, 2011)

Yet all ok iv sorted all my self due to no body replying. I am now cancelling my self as a member


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

ianavapet said:


> Yet all ok iv sorted all my self due to no body replying. I am now cancelling my self as a member


......... :roll:  :? :? ............

Hoggy.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum get the perfect Christmas present of TTOC membership starting at £15 from HERE


----------

